# Pegasus Dinos



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Here’s my take on Pegasus models T-Rex and Triceratops kits. I’m not a regular dino-modeller (too many other subjects to clog up my bench), but I have been impressed by some of the stuff being produced by Pegasus and fancied these since first hearing about them.

I’ve gone for colour schemes that were pleasing to myself using Vallejo Air acrylics for the most part. The colours were then ‘pulled together’ using Army Painter ‘Warm, Dark, and Strong’ Tone washes.

The ferns are from a hobby supply chain store with the small foreground ones obtained from a modelling colleague. As I was working to a deadline of this weekend for a club show I didn’t have the time (as suggested on a different hobby forum) to try dry-brushing the leaves.

Anyhow, really enjoyed the building of these two kits and will definitely be up for any future dino releases by Pegasus.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow. Excellent paint work. They both look very realistic. You make me want to rush out and buy both kits. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Nice work and I like those color choices as well! 

Rob


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

CeeEss,

Ditto the above. I know that nobody's ever really seen a dinosaur but painting them in superhero colors has always left me cold. Your dinos are very believable.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Mind boggling work you did there. 

How on earth did you do this?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*A+* X1000 CS! Tell me, did you hand brush any of the Vallejo Air acrylics? Too, second time you've mentioned Army Painter washes as you used on Jonah too. I'm not familiar with this paint, is Army Painter the brand? Sounds like some useful stuff, I'll have to check it out!

What _other_ surprises are you gonna pull out of your hat this week? 

Keep up the good work and the pics a comin'!

Carl-


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very Impressive ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

hal9001 said:


> *A+* X1000 CS! Tell me, did you hand brush any of the Vallejo Air acrylics? Too, second time you've mentioned Army Painter washes as you used on Jonah too. I'm not familiar with this paint, is Army Painter the brand? Sounds like some useful stuff, I'll have to check it out!
> 
> What _other_ surprises are you gonna pull out of your hat this week?
> 
> ...


Army Painter are a brand (Danish I think?). I'm not saying they are better than other similar products I grabbed a handful on the recommendation of a fellow hobbyist. Best bet would be a Google search to look at reviews - I think they have spray paints that exactly match their bottle paints. I think primarily they are aimed at Wargamers and you can get some 'stain' dips, a range of brushes. They should have a website out there somewhere.

I haven't used Vallejo Air for large areas using a brush - I've literally only just started using them, but I would think that in their 'straight from the bottle' state (you can buy a thinner for them) you may be able to use them without an airbrush.

What I did find, and this may have been due to adding too much thinner, was that it didn't take too much to rub off paint on raised surfaces, so some further experimentation may be in order:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very nice indeed! Love the colour choices! And you did a great job on the base!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Brilliant colour scheme, the ferns really set the whole scene off and contrast nicely with all the darker colours. And great subject matter too - the mother hesitatingly trying to rescue the calf, the postures look spot on


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

Wonderful job!!! Pegasus is producing some amazing kits!!!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Great modeling and painting on these great models, very believable colors and thank you for sharing. Karl


----------



## Gollum (May 10, 2014)

Excellent job! The base is also perfect for them.


----------

